# DMCC contract



## creckk (May 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

My future employer wants to sign a contract with me, on the job offer he offered higher salary, medical/insurance, 12 months (which suits me) but on 
DMCC contract he is written 3 years contract with lower salary than on the offer, no medical cover. Is it fair? he says that he wants to sign additional contract, just between us, where these things will be mentioned. What do you think about this practice? Is it possible to leave the job eg. after one year in this situation?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

People generally make you sign for a lower amount on the "official" contract to avoid complications (e.g., if the salary is high, the MOL may ask the company to employ locals; also may have an impact on visa fees, but I may be wrong) - at least this is what the PRO told me [but someone with more insight should comment on the reasoning]. My advice would be to make sure that the basic salary is the same in both (because all end of service benefits are calculated based on basic salary, and in case of a dispute at least the authorities have the correct basic salary). Don't make it a 3 year limited contract if your actual contract is unlimited (it has implications when you are trying to leave your job). The medical insurance point is probably not important for situations when you are leaving the job and there is a dispute, but no reason why it should be mentioned specifically.

Talk to your employer why they want to downplay the terms and conditions in the DMCC contract


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Never, ever, ever, sign a contract that you're not 100% happy to sign. Ever. Especially in Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No way! You will be bound to those terms you signed for.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Listen to Gav and Jynx,

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The legally binding contract is the DMCC one. It could be that your employer will stand by the English letter but there is no way you can really be certain of that.


----------



## creckk (May 21, 2012)

All right, thanks a lot for all the replies. So I will not sign the contract in current form, I will try to convince the employer to put all the information (proper, shorter period, medical insurance, proper salary). There is also one more thing, on the contract there is written 48 hours working week, I negotiated 40hours, is it true that all the DMCC contracts have to have 48h working week and it cannot be changed? (It is article two)


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

DMCC contracts are a standard 48 hour working week - per advice from DMCC, but they can be changed at the behest of the employer.

As for the rest - don't be stupid and sign "side deals". Protect yourself and your family or you'll be back on here in about a year saying how bad a situation you are in. 

-md000/Mike


----------

